# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  I changed my mind...

## Mez

Hey guys..
After visiting a lfs yesterday i have changed my mind (yes kelvin, again[ :Grin: ]) on what fish i want in my marine tank.
Instead of my chromis, damsels and blennie, i have decided i want a Dwarf Lionfish.
Does anyone keep these?
I got told they only eat live food, but i saw the ones at the lfs take frozen...
What possible tankmates can go with a dwarf lion?
Thanks, 
James :Cool:

----------


## DragonGoby

> ----------------
> What possible tankmates can go with a dwarf lion?
> ----------------


Basically anything that doesn't fit into its mouth. 
 :Smile:

----------


## DragonGoby

Be careful about adding shrimp in though, I suspect even dwarfs can dismember a cleaner shrimp real fast. And those shrimp are expensive!! Wouldn't want to risk that.

----------


## Mez

Yeah, everyone say &amp;quot;anything that dosnt fit in its mouth&amp;quot; - but im looking for examples and names of fish to be totally honest..
I wouldnt of thought about putting shrimp in there anyhow, the Dwarf Lion's natural diet contains small inverts..
Mez :Smile:

----------


## Mez

I forgot to mention...My tank is 86cm x 35cm x 35cm ..
How would a dragon wrasse go? they are nice..
Mez :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

james, i recommend u go for this species of lionfish called FUMANCHU lionfish (Dendrochirus Biocellatus). it is the smallest and most beautiful and as well as most colourful of them all.. sometimes, juveniles of other species are sold or mistakenly sold as dwarf lionfish.. 

yes.. dun put any shrimps inside.. me learned from personal experience.. it swallowed my cleaner the moment it hits the water.. expensive breakfast!!!!...

james pls take note that ur tank is close to 3ft.. and if u want to keep lionfishes, corals are not advisable.. and can only feed with live feeder fishes.. yes, u can wean them over but it really depends on individuals..

as for compatible inhabitants.. yes.. go for those that are bigger than its mouth.. i had seen my yellow wrasse which is almost 2&amp;quot; inside their stomach.. eg of such inhabitants would be like moray eels etc.. i dun recommend having fishes like tangs etc.. coz they are fast swimmers and will irritate them.. or when they swim ard.. they might injured themselves with the toxin from the spine of the lionfish.. best.. species tank..they are pretty tolerant to similar species.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## DragonGoby

Be careful with the dragon wrasse if you're keeping corals as well, they are reportedly not reef-safe. But yes, they do look damn exotic!!  :Razz:

----------


## LeAnne

here's a page i stumble appoint

http://marolaws.iet.unipi.it:8001/Leoni/indice.htm

----------


## Mez

Guys
i forget to mention
no corals for me
Fish only with some live rock..
Kelvin, what is your view on a dragon wrasse?
Also, the lionfish at my local fish store ALWAYS take frozen food it seems..a few days ago i was there and i saw him feeding frozen fish. Thats what made me want them, as here in england we dun get &amp;quot;feeder fish&amp;quot;. 
How about a snowflake moray? i know they get big but i have been told they dont do lots?
Thanks for your replies.
James :Cool:

----------


## Mez

Kelvin, i rang the lfs and the lionfish you mentioned is not available. The lionfish i am getting is Dendrochirus brachypterus..
Thanks,
James

----------


## kelstorm

no corals for me
Fish only with some live rock..
Kelvin, what is your view on a dragon wrasse?
*exotic.. but not suitable for lionfish tank..sorry..*
Also, the lionfish at my local fish store ALWAYS take frozen food it seems..a few days ago i was there and i saw him feeding frozen fish. 
*that is good news, james.. i recommend that u get them if that is the case...* 
How about a snowflake moray? i know they get big but i have been told they dont do lots?
[b]dun do the lots? sorry, i dun understand... yes. they can get real big.. if u like eels, i recommend blue ribbon.. but it is a very highly demanding fish which requires lots of maintenance.. but it is very gratifying to see, if u managed to keep it alive.. btw, to keep such stuff, u had better have cover for your tanks.. coz they are escape experts.. always looking for nooks and corners to leave the tanks.. yes.. they can be quite silly.. hahaha
James :Cool:  

The lionfish i am getting is Dendrochirus brachypterus.. 
*it is slightly smaller than the ptenious.. i think the spelling is a bit wrong*.. hahaha

----------


## Mez

Haha kelvin.
When i say it dosnt do much, i mean not very active.
I have been reading up on saddleback valentine (sp?) puffers, and they only get 5&amp;quot; max, so i think one of them will be ok, will it?
Thanks again, 
James :Cool:

----------


## kelstorm

with lionfish?? if so, no prob..

----------


## Mez

Thanks kelvin.
Is there anything else i could have in with these fish? Preferably a bottom feeder. I was thinking large hermits, but believe they are part of the puffers natural diet?
Thanks again, 
James :Cool:

----------


## kelstorm

Is there anything else i could have in with these fish? Preferably a bottom feeder. I was thinking large hermits, but believe they are part of the puffers natural diet?
----------------
u can't really have much choices with such fishes.. unless they are big as well.. and what u mean by bottom feeders?? such as otos?? hahaha.. in marine, u dun have such fishes.. unless u talking abt yellow gobies etc.. but as u know, they are gonna become expensive snacks for your lionfishes.. generally, lionfishes and puffer fishes are free roaming fishes.. so, dun need to segregate them into different levels...

----------


## Mez

Haha yeah i mean like corys etc...
is there no large version of a scooter blenny and the likes? something that gets 6&amp;quot; or so? 
Thanks, 
James

----------


## kelstorm

is there no large version of a scooter blenny and the likes? something that gets 6&amp;amp;amp;quot; or so? 
----------------
unfortuately.. nope...[ :Knockout: ]

----------


## DragonGoby

Mandarins can get rather large, I've seen 4&amp;quot; specimens, but for that size you're going to spend a bomb on getting LR to feed them. If you really want bottom-dwellers, you can try going for a small horseshoe crab instead?

----------


## Mez

Yeah, i wont have that much live rock, and they only eat copepods...
A horseshoe crab..they get too big for my tank in the end i think, and they are very ugly..
Mez :Cool:

----------


## DragonGoby

Mez, what's your tank size? If it's large enough I'd say it could house a peacock flounder quite easily, and retail shops do stock these once in a while. Or a couple of goatfish, they are generally bottom-dwellers as well, and are fairly large in size. Just a couple of suggestions ...

Regards,
Hong Yee

----------


## Mez

The tank is 113 litres...
How would a large blue cheek goby do? Saw some in my lfs at least 4&amp;quot; in size...
Mez :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

Hongyee, u must remember that Mez (james) is in UK and his choices of livestock might be limited and more expensive when compared to us.. and i dun recommend mandarin coz they feed on tiny copepods, which have a high chance of them dying in your tank.. unless u are having a reef tank and very little fishes, then i recommend that. if not, no pt :Sad:  

James, a goat fish is good.. blue cheek gobies can grow up to 7&amp;quot;.. so, u might want to consider it.. and the growth rate depends on the environment.. my ard 2&amp;quot; yellow wrasse was found the stomach.. and mind u, my lionfish is still considered a juvenile.. imagine an adult...  :Sad:

----------


## Mez

Ah...
So you reccomend a blue cheek goby? I can get them abt 4&amp;quot; which is bigger than the lion and the puffer...
Thanks, 
James

----------


## kelstorm

So you reccomend a blue cheek goby? I can get them abt 4&amp;amp;amp;quot; which is bigger than the lion and the puffer...
----------------
hahaha.. yes, if u can get the biggest blue cheek goby.. it dun mean bigger than the lionfish.. it must be bigger than its mouth!!!.. hahahaha.. remember.. it will try to fit everything into its mouth.. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Mez

Okay, a blue cheek goby it is then!
So my tank stock:
Lots of live sand (and something in it, plz read my thread on it)
1 Dwarf fuzzy lionfish
1 saddleback valantine puffer
1 blue cheek goby

Sound good as a final stock list?
James[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

enuff.. but i think a boxfish is cuter then puffer.. IMO.. hahaha

----------


## Mez

Hahaha..i like the puffer :Razz:  
Thanks for all your help!
James :Cool:

----------


## kelstorm

waiting to see the pic.. [ :Grin: ] u are welcome.. any prob, just post again..[ :Grin: ]

----------

